# The Thread of Anything But....



## dachsundmom

Well girls, Idk about you, but sometimes I just cannot talk about TTC anymore! :wacko:

In order to stop myself from tearing out my hair at the roots, I decided to start a thread about everything that doesn't involve TTC.

You can talk about sex, but only for the sake of pleasure!

If you get caught talking about anything TTC related, you will have to go out 'there' and introduce yourself on the TTW forum asking about your 3rd nipple, horn, leaking eye, or if crack and vodka soaked watermelon really can get you knocked up! :haha:

So would someone please tell me about their day?


----------



## manuiti

Yeah, I totally know what you mean. Well on a non-TTC note, I've recently started the couch to 5K running programme and I did my first week 3 run today. It was a total of 25 minutes exercise, 9 minutes running in total and I covered 2.5km. So I'm feeling really healthy and self-righteous now! :dance:

How about you? What have you been up to today?


----------



## Macwooly

I love this thread :)

Well I spent the day sorting mine & DH's Slimming World menu for the week and then I sorted through my bookcases re-organising books and getting some ready for selling or the charity shop. And in between that I have done housework; laundry and played ball a lot with my hairy hooligans.

And then when back from my weigh in (in an hour) I'm going to look through my cupboard to check I have all the ingredients I need to make chocolate cake. Naughty I know but 5 weeks with no crisps (chips), chocolate or sodas so I'm going to be bad and then send the rest into DH's office with him :)


----------



## Macwooly

manuiti said:


> Yeah, I totally know what you mean. Well on a non-TTC note, I've recently started the couch to 5K running programme and I did my first week 3 run today. It was a total of 25 minutes exercise, 9 minutes running in total and I covered 2.5km. So I'm feeling really healthy and self-righteous now! :dance:
> 
> How about you? What have you been up to today?

Well done you. I've been doing exercise for 4 weeks but managing to avoid running :)

And I love those shoes in your avatar :)


----------



## dachsundmom

You ladies are going to force me to get healthy! I am a pro at sitting on my ass, but I guess that won't help things along too much. :blush:

Wooly, I don't think a piece of cake will ruin you and you might even find that you don't need as much of it to feel like you got your fix! :thumbup:


----------



## manuiti

Macwooly said:


> And I love those shoes in your avatar :)

:) Thank you. I lurrve them and they're surprisingly comfy too!



dachsundmom said:


> You ladies are going to force me to get healthy! I am a pro at sitting on my ass, but I guess that won't help things along too much. :blush:
> 
> Wooly, I don't think a piece of cake will ruin you and you might even find that you don't need as much of it to feel like you got your fix! :thumbup:

I am also inclined to sit on my ass too but I'm forcing myself and I have to admit, it does feel good afterwards. And Wooly - after all that exercise, you deserve a bit of cake! :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Well here's my day so far.

DS has a molar coming through so has been up most of the night. Awww i hear you say and normally so would i but he thought it was bloody play time. Everything he could get his hands on including my knickers was thrown down the stairs. Finally got him back down to sleep at 3am and he was back up at 5:30. Breakfast time is usually fun and games but today it was worse. There are cheerios in places i didnt know existed, all over the kitchen and even down my bra. Off to grannies he went. LOL

DS back home at 4pm and you would think a tornado had come throught the house. There are toys everywhere. Not to mention his obsession with the washing machine just now makes him want to load it and unload it with me. Again i hear awww but you would change your mind after doing a load and getting the next lot ready to go in DS decided that he liked to mix the lot. So there i was with mixed washing, the clean stuff mixed with DH's heavily soiled dirty stuff and a toddler with a pair of DH's boxers on his head. back to square 1. 

My little monkey is now in his high chair eating his dinner. Well throwing his fish fingers to the awaiting cat who is sitting praying that he drops some. There is a half chewed, soggy brussel sprout stuck to my telly and i dred to think where the sweetcorn has gone.

Thats my day so far. All pretty normal in this mad house. 

Wouldnt have it any other way though. :)


----------



## cebethel

I want to go to the MAC store & go swatch crazy. I think I may actually buy an eyeshadow...........Expensive Pink :thumbup:

UD had a good sale, think its still on. Got a couple of loose eyeshadows for $1 each! :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Great idea for a thread Dmom. Sometimes you just want to chat about other stuff non pregnancy related but its difficult to off topic sometimes.

Thanks hun.


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I want to go to the MAC store & go swatch crazy. I think I may actually buy an eyeshadow...........Expensive Pink :thumbup:
> 
> UD had a good sale, think its still on. Got a couple of loose eyeshadows for $1 each! :)

What the hell sale did you find and NOT tell me about? :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, did you save your knickers? :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I want to go to the MAC store & go swatch crazy. I think I may actually buy an eyeshadow...........Expensive Pink :thumbup:
> 
> UD had a good sale, think its still on. Got a couple of loose eyeshadows for $1 each! :)
> 
> What the hell sale did you find and NOT tell me about? :growlmad:Click to expand...

They got glosses & stuff. I heard about via UD email :blush: sowwy

I think they still have some matte eyeshadows on sale for $3 *I think*


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm going now......must not miss eyeshadow!


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Dmom! Fantastic thread!

My day.... busy at work, delivered 3 training sessions to unemployed people and planned a back to work course for single parents. Too much for a monday lol

Then got home, prepared a healthy low calory meal as me and my OH want to lose weight, and then like Mcwooly i prepared a list of ingredients to bake this week: carrot cake, lemon drizzle cake and chocolate and whalnut cake:blush:

Did i say me and my DH wanted to lose weight?:haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I'm going now......must not miss eyeshadow!

Amen sista! lol


----------



## silverbullet

Well this morning I took my horsebox in to be serviced and taken for it's MOT on Wednesday. 

Then on the way back stopped off at a saddlery and bought a few bits that I needed. 

Went out for lunch with my friend and her LO. 

Came back home - rode both horses - fed the rest of the animals and then sat on my ass!!


----------



## cebethel

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Dmom! Fantastic thread!
> 
> My day.... busy at work, delivered 3 training sessions to unemployed people and planned a back to work course for single parents. Too much for a monday lol
> 
> Then got home, prepared a healthy low calory meal as me and my OH want to lose weight, and then like Mcwooly i prepared a list of ingredients to bake this week: carrot cake, lemon drizzle cake and chocolate and whalnut cake:blush:
> 
> Did i say me and my DH wanted to lose weight?:haha::haha:

Mmmmmmm cake :thumbup:

Aww, is that your doggie in your avatar pic?


----------



## cebethel

silverbullet said:


> Well this morning I took my horsebox in to be serviced and taken for it's MOT on Wednesday.
> 
> Then on the way back stopped off at a saddlery and bought a few bits that I needed.
> 
> Went out for lunch with my friend and her LO.
> 
> Came back home - rode both horses - fed the rest of the animals and then sat on my ass!!

Sounds good to me! I'm an ass sitting champion lol


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy the stories of your DS always make me smile but then make me feel like sending you a bottle of vodka :)


----------



## rjsmam

hi ladies.... great idea dmom....

i spent the day wondering why i wasn't... a. born into royalty... or b. a lottery winner... or c. in possession of a rich husband..... so that i didn't have to work for a 'living'. gah, seriously, monday's are not good...

xx


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Dmom! Fantastic thread!
> 
> My day.... busy at work, delivered 3 training sessions to unemployed people and planned a back to work course for single parents. Too much for a monday lol
> 
> Then got home, prepared a healthy low calory meal as me and my OH want to lose weight, and then like Mcwooly i prepared a list of ingredients to bake this week: carrot cake, lemon drizzle cake and chocolate and whalnut cake:blush:
> 
> Did i say me and my DH wanted to lose weight?:haha::haha:

Love your avatar and if that's your doggy then we need to know about him/her :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, I just spent $6 to ship a $3 eyeshadow and I don't care! Lol


----------



## Sus09

cebethel said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dmom! Fantastic thread!
> 
> My day.... busy at work, delivered 3 training sessions to unemployed people and planned a back to work course for single parents. Too much for a monday lol
> 
> Then got home, prepared a healthy low calory meal as me and my OH want to lose weight, and then like Mcwooly i prepared a list of ingredients to bake this week: carrot cake, lemon drizzle cake and chocolate and whalnut cake:blush:
> 
> Did i say me and my DH wanted to lose weight?:haha::haha:
> 
> Mmmmmmm cake :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, is that your doggie in your avatar pic?Click to expand...

He is my doggie!!! My gorgeous greyhound. I had him of a dog rescue place. He is really sweet!!!


----------



## Sus09

rjsmam said:


> hi ladies.... great idea dmom....
> 
> i spent the day wondering why i wasn't... a. born into royalty... or b. a lottery winner... or c. in possession of a rich husband..... so that i didn't have to work for a 'living'. gah, seriously, monday's are not good...
> 
> xx

I aggree not good at all!


----------



## cebethel

Sus09 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dmom! Fantastic thread!
> 
> My day.... busy at work, delivered 3 training sessions to unemployed people and planned a back to work course for single parents. Too much for a monday lol
> 
> Then got home, prepared a healthy low calory meal as me and my OH want to lose weight, and then like Mcwooly i prepared a list of ingredients to bake this week: carrot cake, lemon drizzle cake and chocolate and whalnut cake:blush:
> 
> Did i say me and my DH wanted to lose weight?:haha::haha:
> 
> Mmmmmmm cake :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, is that your doggie in your avatar pic?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is my doggie!!! My gorgeous greyhound. I had him of a dog rescue place. He is really sweet!!!Click to expand...

We're going to require more pics pf your doggie :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Pics of pooches and kitties are always demanded :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw a rescue greyhound over the weekend and fell in love!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, I just spent $6 to ship a $3 eyeshadow and I don't care! Lol

Sounds perfect to me! lol


----------



## Desperado167

Lol,I love this thread too, well me and ds went to town both went to the hairdressers and got our hair done then to a Mexican burrito bar yum then I got false acrylic nail tips put on,I bloody hate them and she had to cut off all my nails to do it :then school shopping all sorted and ds got a joker figure and then home to a messy house as dh can't clean up and dd has broke her new 3ds which cost me nearly 300 pounds in July :growlmad::growlmad:Am trying to get my fat ass off the seat and go out for my walk,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SweetPickles

Yesterday dh and I rode our bikes to a little town about 20 miles away and back. We had perfect mild summer weather. We went to a cafe in the town and had a beer and a sandwich, and I didn't care that I was sweaty and windblown had no makeup remaining on my face. Because my ass hurt too much for me to think about that! Must invest in bike shorts or new bike seat or something. The trail we were on was full of what dh and I call the spandex people - very friendly people, but they take their cycling seriously, and we were just goofing off. It was a really fun day.

And, I'm not really sore at all today! I'm waiting for tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Lol,I love this thread too, well me and ds went to town both went to the hairdressers and got our hair done then to a Mexican burrito bar yum then I got false acrylic nail tips put on,I bloody hate them and she had to cut off all my nails to do it :then school shopping all sorted and ds got a joker figure and then home to a messy house as dh can't clean up and dd has broke her new 3ds which cost me nearly 300 pounds in July :growlmad::growlmad:Am trying to get my fat ass off the seat and go out for my walk,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, your day sounds wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> I saw a rescue greyhound over the weekend and fell in love!


Yes, they are really cute!

Were here are the demanded details :haha:

His name is Pan. One day I went to the vet to take my cat and I came out with the cat and a dog!! :blush: When I saw him I fell in love, the vet told me they were looking for someone to adopt him and I did! :thumbup:

He is my old boy now, he is almost 11 years, a lot for a Greyhound, but he is a big softie, very kind and affectionate. He does know ho to embarrass you though :winkwink: His favourite tricks are stealing people´s burgers and sausages. People think it is hilarious but I just :oops:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0030.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 0









100_2575.jpg
File size: 71.1 KB
Views: 0









Pan y lucky III.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow Sus! What a sweet looking boy!!


----------



## Sus09

He is sweet!!!!!!!!! and he knows it lol, He gets a lot of treats with that sweet little face of his!!! lol


----------



## rjsmam

Pan is adorable! My best friend had a blonde rescue greyhound & he was the sweetest most gentle pooch...


----------



## dachsundmom

I take it greyhounds are ok in cold weather? It's one of the reasons I hadn't pursued it any further.


----------



## rjsmam

well here in the far north of scotland it gets pretty cold.. and we've had 2 shocking winters.. & he had no issues! sadly he's chasing rabbits in the sky now after reaching old age


----------



## Sus09

rjsmam said:


> well here in the far north of scotland it gets pretty cold.. and we've had 2 shocking winters.. & he had no issues! sadly he's chasing rabbits in the sky now after reaching old age

Yes, he is fine in the cold! he wears his Greyhound coat though :haha: He loves it.

It is funny as they are so thin, however they love running in the snow! They are also very quiet in the house, they don´t need much, they are very calm. All they want is a comfy sofa or bed :haha:

Oh, poor doggie! chasing rabbits in the sky. How old was he?


----------



## rjsmam

well we never knew for sure with him being a rescue... around 12 or so was an educated guess .. love the new pic!


----------



## readyformore

Ok, this isn't related to ttc, in fact it's the opposite. . . . . 

Can I complain about my kids?


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> Ok, this isn't related to ttc, in fact it's the opposite. . . . .
> 
> Can I complain about my kids?

Always!:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

readyformore said:


> Ok, this isn't related to ttc, in fact it's the opposite. . . . .
> 
> Can I complain about my kids?


:haha::haha::haha: 
Ok, tell us!


----------



## Sus09

Btw, wasn´t laughing at what you said, I just loved the subject!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready is a big girl! You can laugh at her!!!


----------



## readyformore

Alright, I just didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but. . . .

My kids are driving me nuts :wacko:

My 2y/o DD is finally taking a nap. But I don't think she's feeling well. She spent the entire morning literally crying/whining or biting and pinching her brother. 

My 6y/o DS ignores me. He is simply too busy playing with his toys to do anything I ask, "Take out the trash", "Carry this upstairs", "Wash your hands."

My 8y/o DS is terribly bored. All he wants to do all day is play video games.

Yes, they all sound normal, but sometimes they drive me crazy!!!


----------



## Sus09

Aahhhh OK Then!!! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Sus09

readyformore said:


> Alright, I just didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but. . . .
> 
> My kids are driving me nuts :wacko:
> 
> My 2y/o DD is finally taking a nap. But I don't think she's feeling well. She spent the entire morning literally crying/whining or biting and pinching her brother.
> 
> My 6y/o DS ignores me. He is simply too busy playing with his toys to do anything I ask, "Take out the trash", "Carry this upstairs", "Wash your hands."
> 
> My 8y/o DS is terribly bored. All he wants to do all day is play video games.
> 
> Yes, they all sound normal, but sometimes they drive me crazy!!!

Oh dear :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, there are days like that, kids hey!


----------



## NorthStar

Brilliant idea for a thread, though I'm also happy to threadjack any TTC thread with matters entirely non TTC related.
I went to the gym tonight and then had a healthy stirfry and I'm now parked in front of the telly watching Four Weddings and hmm think I feel a bit of internet retail coming on, think I need some new hair products....the I'm phoning my parents and then I'm trying to decide which of my chocolate bars is going to get what's coming to it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, when does school start? :haha:

You can always complain about the kids, you cannot discuss trying to get another kid on this thread! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Brilliant idea for a thread, though I'm also happy to threadjack any TTC thread with matters entirely non TTC related.
> I went to the gym tonight and then had a healthy stirfry and I'm now parked in front of the telly watching Four Weddings and hmm think I feel a bit of internet retail coming on, think I need some new hair products....the I'm phoning my parents and then I'm trying to decide which of my chocolate bars is going to get what's coming to it.

Spongecake?


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> Brilliant idea for a thread, though I'm also happy to threadjack any TTC thread with matters entirely non TTC related.
> I went to the gym tonight and then had a healthy stirfry and I'm now parked in front of the telly watching Four Weddings and hmm think I feel a bit of internet retail coming on, think I need some new hair products....the I'm phoning my parents and then I'm trying to decide which of my chocolate bars is going to get what's coming to it.

I just had an ice-cream sandwich while sitting here. It was goooooood!!


----------



## NorthStar

You know what, I don't want to open the spongecake as my OH isn't home til the weekend and then I'll have to eat them all myself. That's quite a lot of pain in the gym for a few moments pleasure ha ha.


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought they were mini cakes, like Twinkies...LOL

Try the Redken Smooth Down cream; you will not regret it. I like Redken All Soft too!


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Ready, when does school start? :haha:
> 
> You can always complain about the kids, you cannot discuss trying to get another kid on this thread! :growlmad:

2 weeks. And I'm honestly not looking forward to it. 
Too much structure for me. Plus, my 6y/o is a HUGE dwadler. I seem to yell at him all morning to get him moving and I hate doing that. It doesn't really matter how long he has to get ready in the morning, he goes to his own pace, kwim!

(My 8y/o just came back into the house, plopped down next to me and said "I'm bored", lol! I've already had him clean his room and dust the living room. If he doesn't read a book or something productive, I'm going to make him clean a bathroom or something. My 6y/o is currently playing with the neighbor boy and I probably won't see him the rest of the day. He's very independant)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, I have always had that issue with my DD; I don't fight it anymore. That child has gone to school in PJs and been humiliated. :blush:

Once she realized that I was serious, she now gets dressed fairly fast. She still falls asleep on the couch afterwards, but she at least has clothes on now. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Raedy, I have always had that issue with my DD; I don't fight it anymore. That child has gone to school in PJs and been humiliated. :blush:
> 
> Once she realized that I was serious, she now gets dressed fairly fast. She still falls asleep on the couch afterwards, but she at least has clothes on now. :haha:

:haha:
OMG, I LOVE it!!!!!

Unfortunately, I'm not sure he'd be embarrassed though. 
Sometimes, they have pj day at school. Last year, we forgot one day and the teacher called me because he was sobbing. I had to drive pjs up to school for him, lol. It's like a special treat.


----------



## dachsundmom

As soon as the kids point out it's the wrong day...he will care. I told mine she would wear the same ones to school everyday if I she did not 'pop' out of bed and get dressed first thing.

To this day, at 14, she sets her clothes out the night before.


----------



## dachsundmom

For the love of God I forgot the A in thread...how in the hell do I edit this? LOL


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I thought they were mini cakes, like Twinkies...LOL
> 
> Try the Redken Smooth Down cream; you will not regret it. I like Redken All Soft too!

Oh they are mini cakes, and I just had one, I may have another before bed heh heh.

I'm using Redken Smooth Curls, Smooth Down I'll try though, I'm guessing that's for when I straighten my hair?


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I think a lot of curly and straight products are interchangable bc they all fight frizz. If you can take a little weight on your hair, trying it might not be a bad thing.


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> For the love of God I forgot the A in thread...how in the hell do I edit this? LOL

You just go "edit" and change the title words in your first post. :coolio:


----------



## dachsundmom

It won't show the title!


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I saw a rescue greyhound over the weekend and fell in love!
> 
> 
> Yes, they are really cute!
> 
> Were here are the demanded details :haha:
> 
> His name is Pan. One day I went to the vet to take my cat and I came out with the cat and a dog!! :blush: When I saw him I fell in love, the vet told me they were looking for someone to adopt him and I did! :thumbup:
> 
> He is my old boy now, he is almost 11 years, a lot for a Greyhound, but he is a big softie, very kind and affectionate. He does know ho to embarrass you though :winkwink: His favourite tricks are stealing people´s burgers and sausages. People think it is hilarious but I just :oops:Click to expand...

He is an absolute darling :kiss: 2 of my hooligans are part greyhound :)


----------



## Macwooly

Well back from fat club and lost nothing :( But didn't gain either :dance: The day before AF is due I'm grateful not to have bloated up and gained 4lb :)

Brought some drinking chocolate on the way home and DH is making me one now to have with a chocolate caramel square as I was getting ready to slap some of the women in the class tonight!

Ready :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

dachsundmom said:


> It won't show the title!

It will if you press edit post then " Go Advanced" ..


----------



## googly

Good thread... well for me, I'm sick in bed, boo... I'm actually not that sick - it's just a cold - but it's one of those head colds where you feel like your whole head is full of gunk. Deeeelightful!

Anyway, I'm taking a sickie from work, although I might have to go in for a meeting later on :nope:

In the meantime I am catching up on B&B and watching crap on tv!


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> For the love of God I forgot the A in thread...how in the hell do I edit this? LOL

:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Well back from fat club and lost nothing :( But didn't gain either :dance: The day before AF is due I'm grateful not to have bloated up and gained 4lb :)
> 
> Brought some drinking chocolate on the way home and DH is making me one now to have with a chocolate caramel square as I was getting ready to slap some of the women in the class tonight!
> 
> Ready :hugs:

Yeah ,glad u are having a treat ,u so deserve it lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Macwooly said:



> Well back from fat club and lost nothing :( But didn't gain either :dance: The day before AF is due I'm grateful not to have bloated up and gained 4lb :)
> 
> Brought some drinking chocolate on the way home and DH is making me one now to have with a chocolate caramel square as I was getting ready to slap some of the women in the class tonight!
> 
> Ready :hugs:

I reckon that's pretty good right before AF is due - I usually put on AT LEAST half a kg around that time. 

You go girl on that choc caramel square - my fave :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, did you save your knickers? :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Knickers are still in one piece. :rofl: You should see the things that are on the stairs. Everything from toys to a wooden spoon(this was thrown from the bottom of the stairs). Its taken us hours to clean up so far and we havent reached the stairs yet or the swimming pool that is my bathroom after bathtime.



Macwooly said:


> Wendy the stories of your DS always make me smile but then make me feel like sending you a bottle of vodka :)

I havent had a drink since ttc DS in 2009 but some days i could drink a crate. lol





readyformore said:


> Alright, I just didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but. . . .
> 
> My kids are driving me nuts :wacko:
> 
> My 2y/o DD is finally taking a nap. But I don't think she's feeling well. She spent the entire morning literally crying/whining or biting and pinching her brother.
> 
> My 6y/o DS ignores me. He is simply too busy playing with his toys to do anything I ask, "Take out the trash", "Carry this upstairs", "Wash your hands."
> 
> My 8y/o DS is terribly bored. All he wants to do all day is play video games.
> 
> Yes, they all sound normal, but sometimes they drive me crazy!!!

Bording school? lol

(((((hugs)))))) :hugs: I only have the one 21 month old and i am tearing my hair out most days. He gets up to so much. I secretly love it though. He makes me smile so much i forget about the state of the house and everything he has been up to until he goes to bed and its time to clear up. 
Am laughing at your 6yr old not taking out the trash or carrying things upstairs. I have a 36 year old that wont do either and would love to sit and play video games all day like your 8yr old. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Sitting with a full fat, fully cafinated hug mug of coffee and a huge big piece of cake. Big brother UK has started and i am as addicted as usual. :)


----------



## Rashaa

I love this thread and didn't see it til now [taking a break at work] had a sh*te day...doing a bloody submission for Ethics for a new study. We have new staff..and some people just aren't as helpful/cooperative as others...so I am doing the submission in hopes of getting it approved in the next few weeks *sigh*

On a side note, sadly one of our federal politicians passed away today, from an undisclosed cancer...really sad, he was the leader of the opposition in parliment..I guess you would equate that to the Speaker of the House... at anyrate, a really somber day here in CA-NADA. :(


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> For the love of God I forgot the A in thread...how in the hell do I edit this? LOL

I didn't even notice until now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Shelley71

Wendyk07 said:


> Sitting with a full fat, fully cafinated hug mug of coffee and a huge big piece of cake. Big brother UK has started and i am as addicted as usual. :)

I am a BBUS addict! As a matter of fact, I am sitting here catching up on BnB while I have the live feeds playing in the background! LOL

My day was great until after my 6th hour class ended and I smacked my elbow AGAIN. That's what happened when I had to do the surgery back in April. It's been hurting like hell for the past 3 weeks and then I went and hit it again today. I can't win with this right arm. BUGGER! :haha: I like using you guys's fun European terms! :rofl:

I'm going to dinner with a fellow teacher this evening who is one of my best friends. That should be fun!


----------



## crystal443

I had a crappy night last night so I stuffed myself with jelly candy, Milo, and took control of the TV remote. I think DH knew not touch it after I wrestled it from him and told him if he laid one finger on it I was more then happy to break it for him :) I'm not violent by nature but he I think he knew I was at the end of my rope!!


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> For the love of God I forgot the A in thread...how in the hell do I edit this? LOL
> 
> I didn't even notice until now :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

LOL...its ok i'll pretend the A is there.:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

We now have an effing 'A'....LOL:haha:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> We now have an effing 'A'....LOL:haha:

Congrats :haha:

:happydance:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> We now have an effing 'A'....LOL:haha:

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: We have an A !!!


----------



## cebethel

CAKE!! CAKE!!

Ok, I'm done......just had to get that out :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Cake almost sounds good!


----------



## crystal443

Chocolate mud cake sounds good right now with fudgy filling :)


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Chocolate mud cake sounds good right now with fudgy filling :)

Yummmmmm

Oh and a cup of milo.....yummmm yummmmm


----------



## dachsundmom

What is milo?


----------



## googly

crystal443 said:


> Chocolate mud cake sounds good right now with fudgy filling :)

Yum.... I had lemon cake for breakfast :thumbup: I'm allowed, I'm sick...


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Chocolate mud cake sounds good right now with fudgy filling :)
> 
> Yummmmmm
> 
> Oh and a cup of milo.....yummmm yummmmmClick to expand...

I've had two cups already today,lol I'm hooked on the stuff. DH had a can of Tim Hortons Hot Chocolate sent over...but I love my Milo:thumbup: I love sausage rolls too and vanilla slices :) I'm a pig today I'm craving everything:haha::haha:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> What is milo?

A filthy kiwi drink... I've lived here for 16 years and NEVER got used to it :sick:

:haha:


----------



## crystal443

googly said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Chocolate mud cake sounds good right now with fudgy filling :)
> 
> Yum.... I had lemon cake for breakfast :thumbup: I'm allowed, I'm sick...Click to expand...

Lemon cake is good too:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> What is milo?

Its heaven in a cup..kinda like hot chocolate but smoother :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Are we talking like vegemite gross? Or is that awful stuff only in Australia?


----------



## crystal443

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is milo?
> 
> A filthy kiwi drink... I've lived here for 16 years and NEVER got used to it :sick:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

WHAT??????:grr::grr:Those are fighting words:growlmad::haha: I love the stuff..We use a 1KG can every two weeks:blush: love it :thumbup:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Are we talking like vegemite gross? Or is that awful stuff only in Australia?

Nah not that bad. It's a chocolatey malty thing - don't get me wrong, I LOVE anything chocolate, but it's quite stong maltiness. Which is not so good.

Don't get me started on vegemite!!!

Marmite all the way :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is milo?
> 
> A filthy kiwi drink... I've lived here for 16 years and NEVER got used to it :sick:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

Ohhhhh, thats not right! You'll be saying you hate marmite next :shock:
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Are we talking like vegemite gross? Or is that awful stuff only in Australia?

That stuff is gross:sick: DH and DS love the stuff though its smells like a jar of yeast


----------



## googly

crystal443 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is milo?
> 
> A filthy kiwi drink... I've lived here for 16 years and NEVER got used to it :sick:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT??????:grr::grr:Those are fighting words:growlmad::haha: I love the stuff..We use a 1KG can every two weeks:blush: love it :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

I just don't get it... malty yukiness.... RUINS the chocolate!


----------



## cebethel

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Are we talking like vegemite gross? Or is that awful stuff only in Australia?
> 
> Nah not that bad. It's a chocolatey malty thing - don't get me wrong, I LOVE anything chocolate, but it's quite stong maltiness. Which is not so good.
> 
> Don't get me started on vegemite!!!
> 
> Marmite all the way :thumbup:Click to expand...

I havent had marmite in years :cry:


----------



## crystal443

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Are we talking like vegemite gross? Or is that awful stuff only in Australia?
> 
> Nah not that bad. It's a chocolatey malty thing - don't get me wrong, I LOVE anything chocolate, but it's quite stong maltiness. Which is not so good.
> 
> Don't get me started on vegemite!!!
> 
> Marmite all the way :thumbup:Click to expand...

Marmite is the same as vegemite isn't it? Yeast??:haha::sick::sick:


----------



## crystal443

googly said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is milo?
> 
> A filthy kiwi drink... I've lived here for 16 years and NEVER got used to it :sick:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT??????:grr::grr:Those are fighting words:growlmad::haha: I love the stuff..We use a 1KG can every two weeks:blush: love it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I just don't get it... malty yukiness.... RUINS the chocolate!Click to expand...

Its heaven:flower: Love it!! It enhances the chocolate..maybe you didn't make it right??:shrug:


----------



## googly

cebethel said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is milo?
> 
> A filthy kiwi drink... I've lived here for 16 years and NEVER got used to it :sick:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhh, thats not right! You'll be saying you hate marmite next :shock:
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

No no, loves the marmite.... 

But I have to admit it's an acquired taste. Funniest thing I ever saw was a german exchange student we had staying when we were kids - she had never seen marmite before, and assumed it was some kind of chocolate spread. So she layered up that thing on a piece of toast - her face when she bit into it::::: :haha::haha::haha: that still makes me laugh.


----------



## crystal443

googly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is milo?
> 
> A filthy kiwi drink... I've lived here for 16 years and NEVER got used to it :sick:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhh, thats not right! You'll be saying you hate marmite next :shock:
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No no, loves the marmite....
> 
> But I have to admit it's an acquired taste. Funniest thing I ever saw was a german exchange student we had staying when we were kids - she had never seen marmite before, and assumed it was some kind of chocolate spread. So she layered up that thing on a piece of toast - her face when she bit into it::::: :haha::haha::haha: that still makes me laugh.Click to expand...

I can imagine:haha: it is an aquired taste for sure:thumbup: I've tried to like it but nope not for me:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

All I know is some kid brought vegemite to school for 'foreign food day' and it was the most God awful stuff ever. I remember it smelled spoiled and tasted very salty, LOL


----------



## cebethel

googly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is milo?
> 
> A filthy kiwi drink... I've lived here for 16 years and NEVER got used to it :sick:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhh, thats not right! You'll be saying you hate marmite next :shock:
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No no, loves the marmite....
> 
> But I have to admit it's an acquired taste. Funniest thing I ever saw was a german exchange student we had staying when we were kids - she had never seen marmite before, and assumed it was some kind of chocolate spread. So she layered up that thing on a piece of toast - her face when she bit into it::::: :haha::haha::haha: that still makes me laugh.Click to expand...

When I first got together with DH, he tried marmite........he almost puked LOL


----------



## googly

crystal443 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is milo?
> 
> A filthy kiwi drink... I've lived here for 16 years and NEVER got used to it :sick:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT??????:grr::grr:Those are fighting words:growlmad::haha: I love the stuff..We use a 1KG can every two weeks:blush: love it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I just don't get it... malty yukiness.... RUINS the chocolate!Click to expand...
> 
> Its heaven:flower: Love it!! It enhances the chocolate..maybe you didn't make it right??:shrug:Click to expand...

I can improve it by adding a couple of spoons of regular drinking chocolate :haha: but other than that:::::

My Australian DH LOVES the stuff... I think you have to be a full native, not just a naturalised kiwi/aussie :D


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> All I know is some kid brought vegemite to school for 'foreign food day' and it was the most God awful stuff ever. I remember it smelled spoiled and tasted very salty, LOL

Of all things to bring for foriegn food day who would bring vegemite of all things:rofl::rofl::rofl: It is salty DH puts it on toast with margarine or a bit of butter and that's how he got DS eating the nasty stuff:nope: There's a few things that turn my stomach Pavlova and sausages is the other two..yuck!!!


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> All I know is some kid brought vegemite to school for 'foreign food day' and it was the most God awful stuff ever. I remember it smelled spoiled and tasted very salty, LOL
> 
> Of all things to bring for foriegn food day who would bring vegemite of all things:rofl::rofl::rofl: It is salty DH puts it on toast with margarine or a bit of butter and that's how he got DS eating the nasty stuff:nope: There's a few things that turn my stomach Pavlova and sausages is the other two..yuck!!!Click to expand...

:shock: Pavlova turns your stomach? :saywhat:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is Pavlova that dessert thing?


----------



## manuiti

Sus09 said:


> He is my doggie!!! My gorgeous greyhound. I had him of a dog rescue place. He is really sweet!!!

Arrrrgh! He's gorgeous!!!



Wendyk07 said:


> Am laughing at your 6yr old not taking out the trash or carrying things upstairs. I have a 36 year old that wont do either and would love to sit and play video games all day like your 8yr old.

Hahaha - that made me laugh. I also have a similar 34 year old! :rofl:



cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> For the love of God I forgot the A in thread...how in the hell do I edit this? LOL
> 
> I didn't even notice until now :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I hadn't noticed either!

I don't mind Milo but the whole time you're drinking it, you're thinking if only if were that bit more chocolatey and that bit less malty. lol 
And ewwww to Marmite and Vegemite. Horrid stuff. But DH loves his marmite. :sick:


----------



## Indigo77

More food talk?


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Is Pavlova that dessert thing?

Yep..a big lump of eggwhites and fruit thrown on top with cream...yuck!! DD and DH fight over it when its in the house, I just can't get past the sweet taste and the texture..


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> More food talk?

It sure as sh*t beats talking about TTC, LOL


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> More food talk?

I know hey? :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is Pavlova that dessert thing?
> 
> Yep..a big lump of eggwhites and fruit thrown on top with cream...yuck!! DD and DH fight over it when its in the house, I just can't get past the sweet taste and the texture..Click to expand...

It's like meringue...the stuff we put on top of pies. Sweetened whipped egg whites. We usually eat it on top of lemon pie.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is Pavlova that dessert thing?
> 
> Yep..a big lump of eggwhites and fruit thrown on top with cream...yuck!! DD and DH fight over it when its in the house, I just can't get past the sweet taste and the texture..Click to expand...
> 
> It's like meringue...the stuff we put on top of pies. Sweetened whipped egg whites. We usually eat it on top of lemon pie.Click to expand...

Yep that's the stuff:thumbup: Well not sure if you like it but imagine a big blob of that with berries or passionfruit on top and some whipped cream..very sweet!!


----------



## dachsundmom

That's disgusting! I don't really like sweets. I prefer salty snacks like chips and french fries. Actually, I have never met a potato product I didn't like, LOL.


----------



## readyformore

Wow, this thread is moving fast. It moved about 5 pages since I looked last.

Anyway, since we're talking about food, I just made some homemade banana bread. Wish you were all here to try it. It's fresh and warm from the oven, ummmmm!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, I am sure it's delicious, but I hate bananas more than anything on this earth, LOL.

I think the thread is moving fast bc we all realized that we need a break from all things TTC.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> That's disgusting! I don't really like sweets. I prefer salty snacks like chips and french fries. Actually, I have never met a potato product I didn't like, LOL.

CHIPS!! CHIPS!!

Ok, really done this time :haha:

Pssssssst, I'll have you know pavlova is fantastic! So :tease::tease:

:haha:


----------



## readyformore

My brother hates bananas as well. 
My son and I made a special batch for him one time as a treat. My son walked it up to him and my brother was so gracious about receiving it, "Thanks for making it for me buddy. It looks really good. I'll eat it all up." It was really sweet. I felt pretty bad when he quietly told me he hated bananas. I never knew.
Nothing like bringing someone a gift that they can't stand, lol!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Ready, I am sure it's delicious, but I hate bananas more than anything on this earth, LOL.
> 
> I think the thread is moving fast bc we all realized that we need a break from all things TTC.

You hate bananas more than marmite? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It beats being the one to show up at Christmas with the fruitcake; that person should be flogged! LOL


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> It beats being the one to show up at Christmas with the fruitcake; that person should be flogged! LOL

Flogged WITH the fruitcake! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I think they'd be dead for sure!


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> It beats being the one to show up at Christmas with the fruitcake; that person should be flogged! LOL

This might sound unbelievable, but I have never had a fruitcake. I honestly don't think I've even seen one at a holiday party. . . . .


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It beats being the one to show up at Christmas with the fruitcake; that person should be flogged! LOL
> 
> This might sound unbelievable, but I have never had a fruitcake. I honestly don't think I've even seen one at a holiday party. . . . .Click to expand...

You're not missing anything but dry yucky cake that weighs a ton and will sit in your stomach for days..sickening!! For some strange reason in North America Fruitcakes are everywhere at Christmas..they're at parties, under trees, on tables and the really wierd thing is no one really eats it:shrug:

I had to edit this because I just noticed your from North America..and you've never seen Fruitcake at a party or tasted it??? Lol you are one lucky duck ready


----------



## Rashaa

I just made myself sick eating yogurt raisins OMG.....a few at a time are OK, go past that limit and pay the price :sick:


----------



## googly

crystal443 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is Pavlova that dessert thing?
> 
> Yep..a big lump of eggwhites and fruit thrown on top with cream...yuck!! DD and DH fight over it when its in the house, I just can't get past the sweet taste and the texture..Click to expand...

I like a good home-made pavola - meringue that is crunchy on the outside, gooey/chewy on the inside, a bit of cream, and lots of NICE fruit - raspberries, strawberries etc. Trouble is, most people get the store-bought pavlova bases which are just eggwhite 'foam' really - ugg - and then dump a bunch of cream on it and something nasty like kiwifruit and grapes or something... yak. But the former - yum. My granny used to make an awesome one.

I'd totally prefer lemon meringue pie though! Yum, my fave :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

googly said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is Pavlova that dessert thing?
> 
> Yep..a big lump of eggwhites and fruit thrown on top with cream...yuck!! DD and DH fight over it when its in the house, I just can't get past the sweet taste and the texture..Click to expand...
> 
> I like a good home-made pavola - meringue that is crunchy on the outside, gooey/chewy on the inside, a bit of cream, and lots of NICE fruit - raspberries, strawberries etc. Trouble is, most people get the store-bought pavlova bases which are just eggwhite 'foam' really - ugg - and then dump a bunch of cream on it and something nasty like kiwifruit and grapes or something... yak. But the former - yum. My granny used to make an awesome one.
> 
> I'd totally prefer lemon meringue pie though! Yum, my fave :thumbup:Click to expand...

DH buys his Pavlova and either buys fruit and puts on it or buys a personal sized pav with fruit and cream already added,lol. He says homade pavs are to die for but I still don't think I'd like it I always take the meringue off of my pie. I do agree though homeade meringue will always win over store bought:thumbup:


----------



## googly

Are you still in Melbourne crystal? My sister lives in Yarraville, I lovvvvve Melbourne. I think we'll end up in Australia down the road - I'm trying to persuade DH around to Melbourne/VIC, but he's a true blue NSWman so I think I'm going to be out of luck there!


----------



## cebethel

googly said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is Pavlova that dessert thing?
> 
> Yep..a big lump of eggwhites and fruit thrown on top with cream...yuck!! DD and DH fight over it when its in the house, I just can't get past the sweet taste and the texture..Click to expand...
> 
> I like a good home-made pavola - meringue that is crunchy on the outside, gooey/chewy on the inside, a bit of cream, and lots of NICE fruit - raspberries, strawberries etc. Trouble is, most people get the store-bought pavlova bases which are just eggwhite 'foam' really - ugg - and then dump a bunch of cream on it and something nasty like kiwifruit and grapes or something... yak. But the former - yum. My granny used to make an awesome one.
> 
> I'd totally prefer lemon meringue pie though! Yum, my fave :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have never once in my life had a store bought pav. My mum made the bestest pav ever! I never successfully made a pav..........I can barely call myself a kiwi *sniffs* lol


----------



## silverbullet

OMG!! I can't stand any form of meringue - like really can't stand it the thought of eating it makes me gag. 

Don't like marmite either..... 

I'm another person that prefers savoury snacks - crisps etc... although I can devour a whole pack of digestive biscuits if i'm dunking them in tea!!


----------



## googly

cebethel said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is Pavlova that dessert thing?
> 
> Yep..a big lump of eggwhites and fruit thrown on top with cream...yuck!! DD and DH fight over it when its in the house, I just can't get past the sweet taste and the texture..Click to expand...
> 
> I like a good home-made pavola - meringue that is crunchy on the outside, gooey/chewy on the inside, a bit of cream, and lots of NICE fruit - raspberries, strawberries etc. Trouble is, most people get the store-bought pavlova bases which are just eggwhite 'foam' really - ugg - and then dump a bunch of cream on it and something nasty like kiwifruit and grapes or something... yak. But the former - yum. My granny used to make an awesome one.
> 
> I'd totally prefer lemon meringue pie though! Yum, my fave :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have never once in my life had a store bought pav. My mum made the bestest pav ever! I never successfully made a pav..........I can barely call myself a kiwi *sniffs* lolClick to expand...

Hey Eva, do you still say "fush and chups"? If so you're still a kiwi :haha:


----------



## Sus09

On my way to work this morning and i was so concentrated reading this thread that i missed my train stop!!!!!! Lol:haha:

Oh well, late for work, all this food talk was very addic:rofl:tive


----------



## Conina

Hi all!! Great thread, although all this talk about pavlova is making me hungry, and it's not even 9.30am yet. AND I have a weigh-in tonight...

Yesterday we got our new sofas delivered for the new house!!:happydance: And I had a better-than-expected day at work as our phone system went down - work is soooo much easier when the clients can't get through to you :haha:

Last night, once I'd prised DH off the new sofa (which wasn't easy) we went out for a walk for about an hour.

And this morning the phones still aren't working!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Are we talking like vegemite gross? Or is that awful stuff only in Australia?
> 
> Nah not that bad. It's a chocolatey malty thing - don't get me wrong, I LOVE anything chocolate, but it's quite stong maltiness. Which is not so good.
> 
> Don't get me started on vegemite!!!
> 
> Marmite all the way :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I havent had marmite in years :cry:Click to expand...

I'll post you some :)


----------



## NorthStar

I never ever developed a taste for vegemite, I think you have to have been raised with it. But Milo is quite nice, people bring me that now when they visit me in the UK :thumbup:

Pavlova and fruitcake and all distant cousins of those items I don't like :nope: am really more of a savoury person too, though I do love a good bake off, I can happily bake away for hours.

Never had any wedding cake at my first wedding as it was traditional fruitcake :growlmad:, if there's a second wedding I'm so having a cake I actually like. 

One of my favourite things has got to be yum cha, or dim sim, you know when you go out to the authentic Chinese restaraunt and they bring around the little steamer carts filled with all kinds of steamed and fried dumplings mmmm that's got to be one of my favourite foodie things to do.


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

I've had to take the day off work today. DS has the cold and is miserable. None of the usual demolition this morning. I hate it when he is like this. I need to think of some activities for him as i will have to keep him inside.

DH has given me three wishes today. Its my birthday tomorrow and apparently its Wendy's eve(i'm liking this). So i need to think long and hard about what i would like. So far all i can think of is a lie in tomorrow morning and breakfast in bed. :)


----------



## Conina

I take it the ol' "3 more wishes" isn't allowed??

Happy early birthday anyway!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina said:


> I take it the ol' "3 more wishes" isn't allowed??
> 
> Happy early birthday anyway!!

I've already tried that. LOL

Decorating and clearing out the garage is out as well. lol


----------



## Macwooly

NS I can't stand fruit cake either and at my wedding to DH (my 2nd his first) we have sponge cake covered in chocolate :D

DH & I took the top layer on our 1st honeymoon to the Isle of Skye and scoffed most of it during one week :)
 



Attached Files:







My wedding cake.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Natsby

Oh cake, pudding, pavlova.Yummy!
I have been thinking this month where did this bulge of a tummy come from, maybe my reaction to this thread is an indication. But really how did I get a gut so suddenly? I haven´t put weight on but it all seems to have redistributed itself over my tum in the last three weeks. damn now I´ll have to do abdominals and I HATE them.


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy Happy Birthday for tomorrow :cake:

Natsby :hugs: I think my abdominals have left me :laugh2:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly I LOVE your wedding cake, ooh Skye, I keep trying to persuade OH to go for a week at some remote cottage in the wilderness just the two of us.


----------



## cebethel

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> I've had to take the day off work today. DS has the cold and is miserable. None of the usual demolition this morning. I hate it when he is like this. I need to think of some activities for him as i will have to keep him inside.
> 
> DH has given me three wishes today. Its my birthday tomorrow and apparently its Wendy's eve(i'm liking this). So i need to think long and hard about what i would like. So far all i can think of is a lie in tomorrow morning and breakfast in bed. :)

Happy birthday for tomorrow Wendy! Hope you have an awesome day! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Nice one, we're back on cake again :thumbup: !!!!x


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly I LOVE your wedding cake, ooh Skye, I keep trying to persuade OH to go for a week at some remote cottage in the wilderness just the two of us.

Skye was lovely we were in a cottage and the nearest neighbour was half a mile away :) It was like going back to the 1970s as the shops still close for half a day on Wednesdays and nothing but the churches are open on a Sunday :) 

But a week with no phone reception; no TV and a log fire - absolute bliss :thumbup:

The first year we met we went with some friends on a sailing trip round the Isle of Mull which was lovely. I adore Scotland and the more remote the better for me :)


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Nice one, we're back on cake again :thumbup: !!!!x

With a few savouries thrown in for Dmom :)

I've got gingerbread baking at the moment :) I know not very slimming friendly but sometimes you need cake with a cup of tea :)


----------



## Butterfly67

On my weekly foray to see what other threads were about... :haha:

I can't believe that there are fruitcake haters out there - what about a nice Christmas cake soaked in brandy?? :thumbup:

Just about to go and eat the rest of the doughnuts I bought yesterday in case they go off.

Must actually get something done today though :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, would you to do something with your family for your birthday or would you like to do something girlie by yourself of with a friend?

Sometimes a little time by yourself can make all the difference in the world!

Damn...back to the cake! Fruitcake should be illegal; if one has to soak it in something in order to make it edible...well, that says it all, LOL.:haha:

Wooly, love the wedding cake!

Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting is my favorite. Can't make it, so I am at the mercy of the grocery store bakery.

NS, I will join you for dim sum anytime!


----------



## NorthStar

Not just fruitcake, I hate anything with dried fruit in it, I'll pick it out of cereal but any kind of bun with fruit in it I won't touch, or cereal bar.

The squidy texture, the sickly rotted taste of it ack, I can't go the stuff at all.


----------



## dachsundmom

Does squidy mean chewy? LOL


----------



## Conina

NO! Squidgy means... squidgy. You know, squidge-able.


----------



## NorthStar

yeah soft but slightly chewy and ready to burst:sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I get it, lol


----------



## Sus09

Hmmmm cake again!! I just ate a nice piece of raspberry cake on my lunch break.

I much preffer savouries as well but i have to admit that lemon cake drives me wild lol.

Wendy, hppy birthday for tomorrow!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Mmm dried fruit, sultanas, squidgy bits in cakes yum yum :munch::munch::headspin::tease:


----------



## dachsundmom

What's a sultana?


----------



## NorthStar

A sultana is an undead grape, an https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sultana_(grape)abomination in the eyes of God, it's what happens when a grape decomposes.


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl::rofl::rofl: NS

DMom, a sultana I think maybe called a raisin over there but here it is different to a raisin - it is a lovely yummy squishy not quite dried fruit that is lovely added to cereals, scones, cakes and anything else or even just as a snack on its own :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Conina

NorthStar said:


> A sultana is an undead grape, an https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sultana_(grape)abomination in the eyes of God, it's what happens when a grape decomposes.

Zombie grapes!!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a raisin! LOL.


----------



## Macwooly

Ok ladies why does the UK seller sultanas and raisins separately when they seem to be the same thing to me? :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well I prefer sultanas to raisins as raisins just seem like withered old sultanas to me and sultanas are a lighter colour and more juicy. I think I heard that sultanas were made from white grapes and raisins from red but I am not sure if that is true.


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> Well I prefer sultanas to raisins as raisins just seem like withered old sultanas to me and sultanas are a lighter colour and more juicy. I think I heard that sultanas were made from white grapes and raisins from red but I am not sure if that is true.

M thank you :thumbup: I don't care if it is true or not from now on that's the explanation to me :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Butterfly67 said:


> Well I prefer sultanas to raisins as raisins just seem like withered old sultanas to me and sultanas are a lighter colour and more juicy. I think I heard that sultanas were made from white grapes and raisins from red but I am not sure if that is true.

That is what I always heard too :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

We just call them golden raisins or just raisins for the purple ones, LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies!!
ACK!! Freaking out, so much to do before trip!
Just spent 1.5 hours on phone (the whole duration of Zoë's nap) with my cell phone provider to get a better deal. Is 20 outfits for 8 days too much for Zoë :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think that's a good amount, tbh.


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi ladies!!
> ACK!! Freaking out, so much to do before trip!
> Just spent 1.5 hours on phone (the whole duration of Zoë's nap) with my cell phone provider to get a better deal. Is 20 outfits for 8 days too much for Zoë :wacko:

I wud usually take two outfits for each day and some extra so that sounds good to me,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

As in too much Brooke? It doesn't take up a lot of room because she's still wearing 9 months stuff... But maybe I should bring less and just wash it there??


----------



## dachsundmom

Bring extra so you don't have to worry about laundry or her getting soiled.


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug I am no good as I have no idea what a LO wears :)


----------



## Garnet

Ok, just wanted to know what is like to live in Glasgow and Ireland. Is it as pretty as they say it is? I live on the Virginia coast and it is hot and humid here...It starting to become fall because all the leaves are turning color...


----------



## NorthStar

Glasgow itself is not that pretty a town, but the surrounding countryside is green and lush, and it's not far from the coast, Scotland has some of the best scenery and historical attractions in the world and I love it here. It's the rain that makes Scotland and Ireland so pretty, and our weather is very changeable, which can be a bit of pain when you are trying to plan outdoor activities. I've lived in quite a few different countries but I'm so happy to be back in my homeland.


----------



## Jax41

Northstar - do the gnats get you too??? :haha: xXx


----------



## NorthStar

Midgies? Not so much in the city no, but you go onto the west coast then there are plenty of them.

The bad food bothers me more than the midgies, but I'm getting used to it again.


----------



## Jax41

I got bit to death up there in your neck of the woods and it wasn't even warm!!!

Bad food? Haggis?????


----------



## rjsmam

hi ladies .. i'm in the savoury gang too... pavolova.. ack... bleeugh.. although i do like millionnaire shortbread!

midges here in abundance.... i'm near loch ness were its really pretty x


----------



## Sus09

Wow Loch Ness, I can´t wait to see it! 
I have been in Edimburgh, that is all. Wish I had seen more of Scotland! wonderful place, very friendly people :thumbup:!

Stuck here in Wales at the moment, overworked:cry: wish I had more time to travel...


----------



## dachsundmom

What is the UK weather like today? Any signs of fall? It's 85 here.


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> A sultana is an undead grape, an https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sultana_(grape)abomination in the eyes of God, it's what happens when a grape decomposes.

:rofl:

Totally totally agree...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> What is the UK weather like today? Any signs of fall? It's 85 here.

Dmom it's been naff here today!!! Damp and cold 14 degrees, think that's about 58? Yesterday it was summer, in the 70s and sunshine!! I read in the paper that due to our warm dry spring the leaves are starting to fall early but they all look like they're staying put on our trees round here and no pretty colours yet.


----------



## googly

Did I just hear the east coast of the US had a big earthquake? Hope you guys over there are all ok :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

West Coast of the US...


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> West Coast of the US...

Northern Virginia/Washington DC, possibly might have been felt as far north as Toronto I heard? Wonder if Junebug felt it...


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> I got bit to death up there in your neck of the woods and it wasn't even warm!!!
> 
> Bad food? Haggis?????

I LOVE Haggis :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> West Coast of the US...
> 
> Northern Virginia/Washington DC, possibly might have been felt as far north as Toronto I heard? Wonder if Junebug felt it...Click to expand...

Oh hell, I read that wrong!


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I got bit to death up there in your neck of the woods and it wasn't even warm!!!
> 
> Bad food? Haggis?????
> 
> I LOVE Haggis :thumbup:Click to expand...

Isn't that the meat product mixed with oats and boiled in something unspeakable? :sick:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> What is the UK weather like today? Any signs of fall? It's 85 here.

It´s grey, drizzly and yes... fall is starting :nope:
We don´t get much of a Summer here!!

My mother lives in Texas and when she phones she makes me sooo jealous by telling how she is sunbathing by the pool in the heat. 
Heat? Sun? what´s that :haha::haha:

Can´t complain really, it has not been a bad Summer for the UK...


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I got bit to death up there in your neck of the woods and it wasn't even warm!!!
> 
> Bad food? Haggis?????
> 
> I LOVE Haggis :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that the meat product mixed with oats and boiled in something unspeakable? :sick:Click to expand...

It´s made of parts of animals I don´t like to eat... :sick:
Apparently they are delicious but I have not tried them.. quite fussy with meats.... and parts of animals...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I got bit to death up there in your neck of the woods and it wasn't even warm!!!
> 
> Bad food? Haggis?????
> 
> I LOVE Haggis :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that the meat product mixed with oats and boiled in something unspeakable? :sick:Click to expand...

Yup :thumbup:


----------



## rjsmam

Sus09 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I got bit to death up there in your neck of the woods and it wasn't even warm!!!
> 
> Bad food? Haggis?????
> 
> I LOVE Haggis :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that the meat product mixed with oats and boiled in something unspeakable? :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> It´s made of parts of animals I don´t like to eat... :sick:
> Apparently they are delicious but I have not tried them.. quite fussy with meats.... and parts of animals...Click to expand...

it's traditionallly cooked in the lining of a sheeps stomach. at a Burn's Supper there's a tradition that it's piped in (bagpipes!), eaten along with lots of whisky and robbie burns poetry.. and more whisky 

see... we're all barking :fool:


----------



## Macwooly

Here are some photos of places in Scotland I have taken on some of my holiday there. First is Loch Lomond; not exactly sure where the 2nd one was taken but on my travels along the west coast of Scotland to the ferry to the Isle of Skye.
The third is the cottage DH & I stayed in on our first honeymoon to the Isle of Skye and the last 2 photos were taken on the Isle of Skye.

Unlike Scotland the West Midlands has had sun and a warm 19C today :)
 



Attached Files:







Loch Lomond.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 1









Scotland.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1









Honeymoon cottage Skye.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1









Skye.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 1









Skye1.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## readyformore

Earthquake?
I might have to break my own rules and actually turn on the news.

It's absolutely beautiful here today. Sunny, blue skies and probably 80 degrees. We needed jackets to run errands this morning, but now it's quite warm. I might take the dog for a walk tonight.


----------



## Macwooly

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> West Coast of the US...
> 
> Northern Virginia/Washington DC, possibly might have been felt as far north as Toronto I heard? Wonder if Junebug felt it...Click to expand...

Goodness I hope everyone is ok


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I got bit to death up there in your neck of the woods and it wasn't even warm!!!
> 
> Bad food? Haggis?????
> 
> I LOVE Haggis :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that the meat product mixed with oats and boiled in something unspeakable? :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup :thumbup:Click to expand...

Do they taste as nice? I have heard they do
I have seen them, didn´t try them.


----------



## Sus09

Macwooly said:


> Here are some photos of places in Scotland I have taken on some of my holiday there. First is Loch Lomond; not exactly sure where the 2nd one was taken but on my travels along the west coast of Scotland to the ferry to the Isle of Skye.
> The third is the cottage DH & I stayed in on our first honeymoon to the Isle of Skye and the last 2 photos were taken on the Isle of Skye.
> 
> Unlike Scotland the West Midlands has had sun and a warm 19C today :)

Wow!! Amazing place!!!


----------



## Macwooly

rjsmam said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I got bit to death up there in your neck of the woods and it wasn't even warm!!!
> 
> Bad food? Haggis?????
> 
> I LOVE Haggis :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that the meat product mixed with oats and boiled in something unspeakable? :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> It´s made of parts of animals I don´t like to eat... :sick:
> Apparently they are delicious but I have not tried them.. quite fussy with meats.... and parts of animals...Click to expand...
> 
> it's traditionallly cooked in the lining of a sheeps stomach. at a Burn's Supper there's a tradition that it's piped in (bagpipes!), eaten along with lots of whisky and robbie burns poetry.. and more whisky
> 
> see... we're all barking :fool:Click to expand...

There was never hope I would be anything but barking as part scottish, part irish with a dose of geordie thrown in and born in yorkshire :wacko:


----------



## rjsmam

Macwooly said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I got bit to death up there in your neck of the woods and it wasn't even warm!!!
> 
> Bad food? Haggis?????
> 
> I LOVE Haggis :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that the meat product mixed with oats and boiled in something unspeakable? :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> It´s made of parts of animals I don´t like to eat... :sick:
> Apparently they are delicious but I have not tried them.. quite fussy with meats.... and parts of animals...Click to expand...
> 
> it's traditionallly cooked in the lining of a sheeps stomach. at a Burn's Supper there's a tradition that it's piped in (bagpipes!), eaten along with lots of whisky and robbie burns poetry.. and more whisky
> 
> see... we're all barking :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> There was never hope I would be anything but barking as part scottish, part irish with a dose of geordie thrown in and born in yorkshire :wacko:Click to expand...

sound great combo to me :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I got bit to death up there in your neck of the woods and it wasn't even warm!!!
> 
> Bad food? Haggis?????
> 
> I LOVE Haggis :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that the meat product mixed with oats and boiled in something unspeakable? :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do they taste as nice? I have heard they do
> I have seen them, didn´t try them.Click to expand...

I think it is an acquired taste :) Apparently I had my first haggis at 14 months old


----------



## Indigo77

DH's office felt the earthquake...in NC....

In other news, we may get a hurricane on Saturday....


----------



## Indigo77

Double post


----------



## dachsundmom

What catagory hurricane Indigo?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> DH's office felt the earthquake...in NC....
> 
> In other news, we may get a hurricane on Saturday....

Eeeeeeks!


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo I hope the hurricane misses you :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

See as my Dad says, the weather in Scotland maybe unpredictable and certainly wet and greyish, but at least it's not trying to kill you.

I've had the hurricanes, bushfires, monsoonal rains all that stuff when I lived abroad, worst that happens here is my washing gets all wet and my hair gets trashed. Mind you last 2 winters we've been up to our balls in snow...

Macwooly loving your Skye pics I'll donate some Highland pics in a while, I have to re-size them first.


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> See as my Dad says, the weather in Scotland maybe unpredictable and certainly wet and greyish, but at least it's not trying to kill you.
> 
> I've had the hurricanes, bushfires, monsoonal rains all that stuff when I lived abroad, worst that happens here is my washing gets all wet and my hair gets trashed. Mind you last 2 winters we've been up to our balls in snow...
> 
> Macwooly loving your Skye pics I'll donate some Highland pics in a while, I have to re-size them first.

Bushfires - why I will NEVER live in southrrn cali again. Got too close for comfort


----------



## NorthStar

I woke up one morning with my dogs howling at the sirens, the bushfire was in the national park adjacent to my garden....sunshine has it's downsides.


----------



## Conina

Sus09 said:


> Can´t complain really, it has not been a bad Summer for the UK...

That must be "the mainland" - here in Norn Iron it's been all sorts of crap...

Still, as NS says, it won't kill you, unless you've some sort of very chronic SAD...


----------



## Garnet

Macwooly said:


> Here are some photos of places in Scotland I have taken on some of my holiday there. First is Loch Lomond; not exactly sure where the 2nd one was taken but on my travels along the west coast of Scotland to the ferry to the Isle of Skye.
> The third is the cottage DH & I stayed in on our first honeymoon to the Isle of Skye and the last 2 photos were taken on the Isle of Skye.
> 
> Unlike Scotland the West Midlands has had sun and a warm 19C today :)

Beautiful pictures...


----------



## Indigo77

IDK...They are predicting a category 3 by tomorrow, and maybe a category 5-6 by the time it hits the Mid-Atlantic coast...but things change quickly with these storms...very unpredictable....so, who knows. :shrug: The warnings have already begun, though....


----------



## Garnet

Yes apparently there was a earthquake outside of Charlotteville VA where Monicello is. I didn't feel it but my babysitter and son were upstairs and it freaked him out he took my son and ran home to Mommy next door. I'm from the West coast and lived in Alaska and we always have earthquakes. I didn't feel it because I was having a medical procedure done.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> IDK...They are predicting a category 3 by tomorrow, and maybe a category 5-6 by the time it hits the Mid-Atlantic coast...but things change quickly with these storms...very unpredictable....so, who knows. :shrug: The warnings have already begun, though....

Make sure we know if you have to evacuate! You know the rule! :hugs:

Chasing someone down in the UK is much harder; I'd have to go through TSA and all. Jumping in the Honda is another story, LOL. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

My hubby called me to ask if I felt it bcuz they felt it at work...I _did_ lose my balance on the stairs, but I assumed it was bcuz of the dogs racing down with me...Yes, I have races with the dogs.:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> IDK...They are predicting a category 3 by tomorrow, and maybe a category 5-6 by the time it hits the Mid-Atlantic coast...but things change quickly with these storms...very unpredictable....so, who knows. :shrug: The warnings have already begun, though....
> 
> Make sure we know if you have to evacuate! You know the rule! :hugs:
> 
> Chasing someone down in the UK is much harder; I'd have to go through TSA and all. Jumping in the Honda is another story, LOL. :haha:Click to expand...

Yes we need to know everyone is keeping safe!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> IDK...They are predicting a category 3 by tomorrow, and maybe a category 5-6 by the time it hits the Mid-Atlantic coast...but things change quickly with these storms...very unpredictable....so, who knows. :shrug: The warnings have already begun, though....
> 
> Make sure we know if you have to evacuate! You know the rule! :hugs:
> 
> Chasing someone down in the UK is much harder; I'd have to go through TSA and all. Jumping in the Honda is another story, LOL. :haha:Click to expand...

Ok....:hugs:.....so glad we have the Pilot....The Maxima sucks in storms....


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> IDK...They are predicting a category 3 by tomorrow, and maybe a category 5-6 by the time it hits the Mid-Atlantic coast...but things change quickly with these storms...very unpredictable....so, who knows. :shrug: The warnings have already begun, though....
> 
> Make sure we know if you have to evacuate! You know the rule! :hugs:
> 
> Chasing someone down in the UK is much harder; I'd have to go through TSA and all. Jumping in the Honda is another story, LOL. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok....:hugs:.....so glad we have the Pilot....The Maxima sucks in storms....Click to expand...

Stay safe:thumbup: I do NOT miss hurricane season!!:growlmad: Things can change so quickly with them...scary for sure


----------



## cebethel

Watching Bizarre Foods on the travel channel..........gross, but interesting. I told DS I'm getting ideas for dinner lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I think Andrew Zimmern is adorable! I just want to hug him. LOL


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> Watching Bizarre Foods on the travel channel..........gross, but interesting. I told DS I'm getting ideas for dinner lol

:haha::haha: Nice avatar by the way Eva!!


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> I think Andrew Zimmern is adorable! I just want to hug him. LOL

I like the Hairy Bikers..lol..they seem to have some interesting stuff:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I think Andrew Zimmern is adorable! I just want to hug him. LOL

And to think he's grossed out by walnuts.........lol


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Watching Bizarre Foods on the travel channel..........gross, but interesting. I told DS I'm getting ideas for dinner lol
> 
> :haha::haha: Nice avatar by the way Eva!!Click to expand...

Ahh thanx :blush:

I miss my oakley sunglasses :cry:


----------



## crystal443

Yep Oakley is quite popular :) When was the last time you were back to NZ?


----------



## Shelley71

Indigo - glad to hear everything is ok. I didn't realize you were on the east coast. Keep us posted!


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Yep Oakley is quite popular :) When was the last time you were back to NZ?

I haven't been back since I left over 9 years ago............part of me doesn't see any point now that both my folks are gone, but another part of me wants DS to see where I am from :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

He will appreciate it more when he is older. :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> He will appreciate it more when he is older. :thumbup:

True.........right now he wants to go to NZ just for the fish & chips :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

They're that good?


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Yep Oakley is quite popular :) When was the last time you were back to NZ?
> 
> I haven't been back since I left over 9 years ago............part of me doesn't see any point now that both my folks are gone, but another part of me wants DS to see where I am from :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah its important to show kids where both parents come from:thumbup: I don't see much point in going home since Dad passed. We fly my mother over for visits but its just sooo expensive to fly anywhere from here. Someday we'll visit I'm sure


----------



## crystal443

Fish and Chips is as good a reason as any to visit :)


----------



## manuiti

crystal443 said:


> Fish and Chips is as good a reason as any to visit :)

And we're back to food again... :rofl: Love it!!!


----------



## crystal443

It always comes back to food:haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

Unless we're talkin about the elusive 3rd nipple


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Unless we're talkin about the elusive 3rd nipple

:pop: You're getting a warning! Not on this thread, LOL


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Unless we're talkin about the elusive 3rd nipple
> 
> :pop: You're getting a warning! Not on this thread, LOLClick to expand...

Oh snap! *hides*


BURRITOS!!


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## cebethel

So now I'm totally put off burritos.........


----------



## dachsundmom

I like the ones from Chipotle!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I like the ones from Chipotle!

Never tried those ones. I think my stomach hates me. I don't throw up, I just get.................umm............

Read at your own risk! lol

Spoiler
the runs :blush:

Seriously, if the food I eat isn't totally bland.........I'm in the loo all night :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Lmao!


----------



## cebethel

Look, I added the spoiler :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you for not showing us a pic!


----------



## Macwooly

Eva does that mean no Taco Bell? :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Eva does that mean no Taco Bell? :haha:

Oh lawd, last time I had a taco from taco bell, I thought............


Spoiler
my insides were gonna come out

:shock::shock:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, are you lactose intolerant?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, are you lactose intolerant?

I think I'm spice intolerant :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva, are you lactose intolerant?
> 
> I think I'm spice intolerant :haha:Click to expand...

I think you need the Depends sample! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva, are you lactose intolerant?
> 
> I think I'm spice intolerant :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need the Depends sample! :haha:Click to expand...

I tried, all the samples they had were like diapers.............hmm, not quite there yet :haha:

I did however get a tena lady sample! :thumbup: :blush:


----------



## cebethel

:fool::fool:


----------



## Sus09

Rescuing the thread where we don´t talk about TTC... just to de stress and lift my mood as AF is here...

So, any plans for the weekend ladies? 
I am baking. i have bought Ground almonds to make the macaroons (yes finally) and I want to try Mon´s red velvelt cake recipe!


----------



## Sus09

By the way, what was that website where you designed nurserys and all that, want to have a go at doing something really funny to show my OH


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Rescuing the thread where we don´t talk about TTC... just to de stress and lift my mood as AF is here...
> 
> So, any plans for the weekend ladies?
> I am baking. i have bought Ground almonds to make the macaroons (yes finally) and I want to try Mon´s red velvelt cake recipe!

Do we get pics and I love your watermelon!


----------



## Sus09

I will post pics,

Thanks Dmom! I could not stop laughing at the cat eating the watermelon, so I thought I would use it as my avatar. It is not my cat btw, it is a google cat lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ask Mon for the website....she gave us the link and I never bookmarked it; it's too much manifesting, lol.


----------



## Sus09

:rofl:

I know what you mean!

I will ask Mon. I want to joke with my OH saying that I had a designer coming in :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tell OH the furniture is scheduled for delivery!


----------



## Sus09

:thumbup: Love the idea!

He will have a heart attack lol, bet he believes it as well!


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, you should tell him since you don't know if you're having a boy or girl, that you had to order both white and dark wood furniture; you'll ship the leftovers back or donate them to charity, lol.


----------



## googly

Hmmm yeah I fancy doing some baking this weekend... I have been working on perfecting my cinnamon scroll recipe; also made some pretty decent gingerbread loaf last weekend that I think I can improve on even more.

THEN, I will also need to do a giant walk!!!


----------



## Sus09

Lol then I will go to his funeral! 

Do they do Heavy metal ones?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Lol then I will go to his funeral!
> 
> Do they do Heavy metal ones?:haha:

Just pick the most outlandish combination you can find! :haha:


----------



## Sus09

googly said:


> Hmmm yeah I fancy doing some baking this weekend... I have been working on perfecting my cinnamon scroll recipe; also made some pretty decent gingerbread loaf last weekend that I think I can improve on even more.
> 
> THEN, I will also need to do a giant walk!!!

What is the cinamon scroll? I like cinnamon.
I dont quite get the gingerbread loaf right yet, it always comes a bit soggy or rubbery.

I am lucky, I like baking, but not eating sweets so my OH is the one that eats them.


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Lol then I will go to his funeral!
> 
> Do they do Heavy metal ones?:haha:
> 
> Just pick the most outlandish combination you can find! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: as soon as I find the link I will!! Hopefully I will take a picture of his face and post it here! does not take much to wind him up! lol


----------



## googly

Sus09 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm yeah I fancy doing some baking this weekend... I have been working on perfecting my cinnamon scroll recipe; also made some pretty decent gingerbread loaf last weekend that I think I can improve on even more.
> 
> THEN, I will also need to do a giant walk!!!
> 
> What is the cinamon scroll? I like cinnamon.
> I dont quite get the gingerbread loaf right yet, it always comes a bit soggy or rubbery.
> 
> I am lucky, I like baking, but not eating sweets so my OH is the one that eats them.Click to expand...

Cinnamon scrolls are like danish pastry... with cinnamon (and other stuff, sometimes walnuts etc), rolled up in a scroll shape... :D hence the name. They are YUM!!! Not that easy to make though, it has taken me several weeks to get them right (and I have probably put on a few kg in the process :haha:)


----------



## Sus09

googly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm yeah I fancy doing some baking this weekend... I have been working on perfecting my cinnamon scroll recipe; also made some pretty decent gingerbread loaf last weekend that I think I can improve on even more.
> 
> THEN, I will also need to do a giant walk!!!
> 
> What is the cinamon scroll? I like cinnamon.
> I dont quite get the gingerbread loaf right yet, it always comes a bit soggy or rubbery.
> 
> I am lucky, I like baking, but not eating sweets so my OH is the one that eats them.Click to expand...
> 
> Cinnamon scrolls are like danish pastry... with cinnamon (and other stuff, sometimes walnuts etc), rolled up in a scroll shape... :D hence the name. They are YUM!!! Not that easy to make though, it has taken me several weeks to get them right (and I have probably put on a few kg in the process :haha:)Click to expand...

Yummy, cinammon and pastry together, got to try that, I am going to google the recipe now!!


----------



## NorthStar

They are an Australian thing I think, at least I've never seen them anywhere but Australia... a bit sticky for my tastes but I used to make them for the work morning teas sometimes.


----------



## sarahincanada

A bit random but I just drove to the grocery store and notice a dog on the side of the road eating from the trash. I notice that no cars are stopping, so I stop and go over to him, he is so cute and obviously very hungry. I grab him and move him onto the pavement as I was worried he might get run over. A lady came out of her house and asked if it was my dog, I said no I just noticed him and she said she had phoned the humane society (but I dont know why she hadnt moved him out of the road!). I said I was worried that he might get hit by a car so she went and got a lead for him. I left shortly after as she said she was ok waiting, poor thing I hope his owners are looking for him [-o&lt;

homeless pets often find me. I found a white rabbit in a parking lot a few years ago and took her home. she would squeak and hump our legs when we went near it, took it to a vet and spent $1000 on the little thing and found a home for it.

and of course I have 6 pets all with sad stories.

I always thought this kinda stuff would pay me back in karma....so wheres my BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sarah I am a hige believer in karma. Your kind acts will be rewarded with a BFP, you'll see!


----------



## Natsby

Hey Sarah maybe the animals are sent to you to keep you company until your BFP. My cat is mean and bitey, but he helps me get through the tough moments anyway. Although right now he is in a mood because OH has his sister and mum here and they brought her dog. We tried to organize outside time for them both, and the dog doesn´t come in the house, but Teddy isn´t happy!!


----------



## Tnkzmom

Sus09 said:


> Rescuing the thread where we don´t talk about TTC... just to de stress and lift my mood as AF is here...
> 
> So, any plans for the weekend ladies?
> I am baking. i have bought Ground almonds to make the macaroons (yes finally) and I want to try Mon´s red velvelt cake recipe!

I am doing the Marathon for Candlelighters..on saturday, Sunday Church and then relax..yesssss.


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> Hey Sarah maybe the animals are sent to you to keep you company until your BFP. My cat is mean and bitey, but he helps me get through the tough moments anyway. Although right now he is in a mood because OH has his sister and mum here and they brought her dog. We tried to organize outside time for them both, and the dog doesn´t come in the house, but Teddy isn´t happy!!

awww poor teddy! he is so cute. does he like to cuddle at all?
I got a kitty from the humane society when I first came to canada. this cat was not friendly and would often bite/swipe at me. but I loved her and she was with me about 12 years and we had to put her down last year. I was so sad, even though she was a mean cat she had been with me before I met my hubby. we buried her in the garden and funnily enough there is one small sunflower growing there where she is (we dont have sunflowers)


----------



## Butterfly67

I think I need to go to cinnabon today :munch::munch:


----------



## Conina

I'm going to attempt a SW friendly version of my mum's cheesecake - she makes the BEST cheesecake. I doubt that the SW version will be as nice but it'll keep me from the real thing!!

I've got my exercise head on this week - run last night and maybe zumba tonight. 3lbs more for my first stone!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ooooooh Cinnabon!


----------

